

SpaceX Releases Preliminary Analysis – Strut Failure Likely Cause [With Audio] - kirk21
http://nasawatch.com/archives/2015/07/spacex-releases.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A%20nasawatch%2FAekt%20(NASA%20Watch)

======
ChuckMcM
Interesting bit about the parachute recovery, that would have been pretty cool
to watch.

~~~
kirk21
Yeah, Elon sounded sad that they just needed to update the software to make it
happen. They could have saved the Dragon with this adjustment.

------
kirk21
Man, some journalists are so lost. It is so shameful that people have to
report about things they know zip about. (in this case they are doing ok'ish).

